
Exploiting modern microarchitectures: Meltdown, Spectre, and other attacks - kragniz
https://fosdem.org/2018/schedule/event/closing_keynote/
======
usr1106
Masters certainly knows what he is talking about, but still the presentation
was not a highlight.

Bringing 90 slides with too much fine print stuff on each of them (optically
unreadable in half of the auditorium) is an insult to the audience. He told
that we are not supposed to read them until maybe afterwards. So if we are not
supposed to read them, then don't show them. Is a presentation without
(useful) slides a good presentation? Sometimes, but probably not in the case
of such comlicated technical details.

One good way for structuring keynote is to target 30% to an audience that has
basically no previous knowledge and make them go home with the feeling they
learned something. I don't belong to that group, but I have the feeling they
turned to no reception mode quite soon.

The second 30% so that experienced listernes can follow, agree and get some
deeper insights. That's were most of his presentation was. But too many
details and too high speed for any tired conference attendee to follow after 5
- 10 presentations.

The remaining 30% for the experienced guys to keep their mouth wide open and
understand that there is a lot they still don't understand. I don't think I
saw that part, but maybe I was in no reception mode when that part (should
have) started

(sorry for the iterations of this comment, should not type such long text on
touch screen that does not do what you mean)

